# Are there spanish mackerel in the choctawhatchee



## Geauxfish11 (May 23, 2014)

Are there any spanish mackerel in the bay in June and July? If so how do you target them? I have a 21' bay boat and refuse to mess with the east pass but would like to try to catch some on the inside. 

Thanks all in advanced.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, they will be there. Look around the north side of Crab Island, especially at high tide around the tide line. Try Gotchas and straw rigs.


----------



## Geauxfish11 (May 23, 2014)

*Troll, anchor, or trolling motor?*

Thanks bodupp,

Do you anchor, troll behind the boat or trolling motor till you find them ?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Just watch for the birds, that'll be a dead giveaway. Why do you not want to fool with the pass???


----------



## Buckshot41 (Apr 1, 2013)

21ft bay boat is a great boat for going out in the pass! Why go after SM when you can troll the beach for some nice Kings a lot more fun!!


----------



## Ckflyer13 (Sep 29, 2013)

Me and my dad have a 17 foot key west flats boat and on calm days we will take it out through the pass and a couple miles out and troll. The boat holds up great. Im sure your boat will be fine on calm days


----------



## Geauxfish11 (May 23, 2014)

*When to go?*

I have heard that the only safe time to run out of the pass is with an incoming or slack tide regardless of conditions offshore.


----------



## Ckflyer13 (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't know why that would make a difference? Would it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

Geauxfish11 said:


> I have heard that the only safe time to run out of the pass is with an incoming or slack tide regardless of conditions offshore.


Nope, the real concern is rental pontoon boats and jet skis.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

pick your days and the pass is like glass u can catch kings half a mile off the beach and its way more fun than spanish a word of advise the charter boats all leave between 6 and 7 am and most spend a half hour to an hour catching bait so it can be crowded early so u may want to leave at 7 or 730 ta avoid trafic


----------



## Geauxfish11 (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for all the info guys I managed to get a slick day last week and gave it a shot. I wasn't prepared so no fish to speak of but next time I hope to change that.

One last question, can you troll the bay for spanish mackerel or is it really just around the inside if the pass with jigs?

Thanks again.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I'll agree.... Our pass can be quite hairy depending on tide and sea state. Outgoing tide with swells coming in produce standing waves and they are no fun in a smaller boat.....


----------

